# A/V code for Definitive Tech Soundbar?



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone know if there's a code or if I can get the VOX remote to control this sounder? Thanks


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I have sonos sound bar and couldn’t find a code for it either so for giggles i just pressed the volume up/down and it worked without doing anything.


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

I wish mine was that easy lol


----------

